# some local upcoming rides (at least for me)... coming up



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

www.rambleride.org/

www.tourdelongvalley.com (though also, considering www.thefarmride.com instead)


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

By my measure, there's something like 17 local-ish rides between now thru October. Some overlap, some are closed (like Harpoon B2B). And by localish, I'm including Long Island, a couple of notable rides in MA, NJ obviously, some in NY State, and the Seagull in MD. But for some reason the emptiest month is July.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Really looking forward to the Harlem valley rail ride. That's in July. This will be my third year riding that course.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*More upcoming rides coming up*

Here's a link to the NJ calendar, which is mostly for races, but which also includes many of the recreational and charity events. It looks like there's a ride to cure every disease known to man.

Bob's NJ Bicycle Racing Calendar 2012


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

forgot to mention....

some MTB races sprinkled in here and there

and wondering if I feel like doing wounded warrior soldier ride: the hamptons for the 4th year


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I wanted to do the ramble but can't. Considering the Tour de Long Valley and maybe the Gwb Challenge. 

Eventually the Nj Grand Fondo.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks for the post. I might do ramblers 100 depending on weather.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

*This is what I have on my list:*

Gran Fondo NY	Ft Lee	granfondony.com	5/20/2012

Revolutionary Ramble	Madison	rambleride.org	6/9/2012
Autism Ride	Lincroft	Ride For Autism 6/9/2012
Ride to Montauk	Manhattan	Home Page 6/16/2012
Harpoon B2B	Boston	Home | GoRun: Harpoon Brewery: Brewery to Brewery 2012 6/16/2012
Discover Hudson Valley Ride	Westchester	bikenewyork.org	6/24/2012

Mansion Ride for Autism	Syosset, NY	Mansion Ride for Autism 7/15/2012
Tour de Long Valley	Long Valley, NJ	3rd Annual Tour de Long Valley 7/29/2012
2012 Gold Coast Tour	Long Island	Gold Coast Bike Ride 7/29/2012

Princeton Freewheelers	Princeton	Princeton Free Wheelers 8/4/2012
D2R2	Deerfield, MA	D2R2 8/18/2012
Livestrong Philly	Philadelphia	livestrong.org	8/18/2012
Ramapo Rally	Mahwah	WELCOME TO THE BTCNJ WEB SITE! - RAMAPO RALLY 8/19/2012

Gran Fondo NJ	Morristown	granfondonj.com	9/9/2012
Twin Lights Ride	Highlands	bikenewyork.org	9/30/2012

Seagull Century	Salisbury, MD	Sea Gull Century 10/6/2012
Hillier Than Thou	Glen Gardner	CJBC Events - Central Jersey Bicycle Club, Inc. Sept


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Don't forget the Covered Bridges ride in October. Although it's in PA, it's just across the river and gets a huge turnout from NJ riders
Central Bucks Bicycle Club

Also, Round The Valley out of Lebanon in August
Welcome to Round the Valley


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

A friend just emailed me this ride. For a good cause also. 

http://www.cyclebuckscounty.org


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

too bad I'm a Lower Bucks County person....plus, I'm planning on doing Guy's Neshaminy Classic on June 24


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

stoked said:


> A friend just emailed me this ride. For a good cause also.
> 
> CYCLE BUCKS COUNTY


Do they have the routes? I could see myself doing that. Might be a fun little ride and Bucks is not too far. Used to work in the area and have some friends maybe I could talk into doing it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Do they have the routes?


http://www.cyclebuckscounty.org/course-maps/


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> ROUTES | CYCLE BUCKS COUNTY


Not sure how I missed that but then realized I was in Jacksonvile at a wedding that weekend. 

Looks like a fun ride though. I did the Covered Bridges Ride a couple of years ago and the roads were great.


----------

